# Torstein Horgmo



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

WINS THIS IN MY MIND... dont care who pulls gold... for even TRYING triple cork with broken ribs... slamming and coming back to try AGAIN and barely washing out... dudes sick. holy s*** this sports progressing.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

correction... landed it... WOWWWWW


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Only giving him a 42 on that was pure horseshit. Glad he still won the gold, but the first triple cork and it gets a 42??? Sure, he had to put a hand down, but he gives a fuck!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha, that interview at the end was awesome!


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah that interview was epic... and i dont understand the 42 either... kotsenburg got a 43 for the 1260 double... granted its a sick trick ill never be able to do... but horgmo landed a first EVER that no one else has landed period. you're right. stoked he won though. that was like watching the superbowl for me. /end


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I was laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes when I heard his interview. That man is a monster. Even did it on his new Lobster board. I'd put money on the fact that Lobsters next year are going to have the rave that Never Summer did this year.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

helgason was on a lobster... horgmo was on the dc in that video if i'm not mistaken???


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

Torstein is my idol. When I imagine him whilst I'm flying over a jump, trying to land a spin, I feel sooooo complete as a snowboarder.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea Helgason was on the Lobster and Torstein was on The DC.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i was so bummed that halldor didn't make the finals but in a way i feel like he really wasn't trying?


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

alecdude88 said:


> i was so bummed that halldor didn't make the finals but in a way i feel like he really wasn't trying?


i dont think that kid cares if he made it to finals or not though... most ridiculously fun loving rider ive seen... definitely gona snag a lobster board just to support the brothers when they come out!


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

YouTube - DC's IT - Torstein Horgmo

The dude is a boss.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

51bombed said:


> i dont think that kid cares if he made it to finals or not though... most ridiculously fun loving rider ive seen... definitely gona snag a lobster board just to support the brothers when they come out!


i completely agree with the first two statements maybe the third if i make some bank :laugh: He has been one of my favorite riders for a long time cause he just kills everything but seeing so much from him he could care less about contests even thought it would help board sales


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha I'm an idiot. Thanks for the correction. Mentally bombed from the hill today. 8 school buses full of kids. Was a nightmare not to run anyone over.

I was impressed with Scotty Lago today too. Jaw is wired shut and he's still out there trying to go big. His big method early in the method competition was SSSIIIICCCKKK.


----------



## athompson4 (Jul 15, 2009)

all of the riders threw down. Seb toots is on fire this year. He has got my vote for slopestyle forsure


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

torstein is quickly becoming one of my favorite riders to watch. and the guy is a fucking riot. i love that he doesnt take the whole thing so seriously.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

T.J. said:


> torstein is quickly becoming one of my favorite riders to watch. and the guy is a fucking riot. i love that he doesnt take the whole thing so seriously.


I think he takes it pretty seriously, he just really has fun out there.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah torstein and halldor are my favorites to watch, specifically cuz of the humor!
and the fact that the dude takes a hit that would probably sit most riders one his triple cork attempt when he caught his heel edge[ WITH a broken rib] and gets back up, takes his next run... rides away.
bossmodelic.
stoked someone finally hit it 
and that it was someone i was pulling for.

i agree with seb toots on slopestyle most likely, hes got some crazy accuracy this year on those landings


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

seb toots consistency is disgusting its just not fair that you can pull that hard of tricks that often


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> I was impressed with Scotty Lago today too. Jaw is wired shut and he's still out there trying to go big. His big method early in the method competition was SSSIIIICCCKKK.


I liked that competition because it required "grace" rather than primarily increased difficulty of the tricks. Amazing how many dudes couldn't really put together a good-looking "easy" trick.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

yep, not to mention how far down the landings he was stomping in big air... guys sick too...


who am i kidding? every single rider there was... he, torstein, and kotsenburg stood out though


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

did anyone watch this part? so much win...

YouTube - Torstein Horgmo hates his fans at Winter X Games 15!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my buddies mentioned it to me on Facebook that it wasn't a triple cork. After rewatching it, I have to agree. Looks to me like a single cork followed by two straight backflips. Absolutely sick, but there still hasn't been a triple cork landed in competition.

Either way, to hell with it! Shit was sick! I'm gonna stop being Buzz Killington now.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> One of my buddies mentioned it to me on Facebook that it wasn't a triple cork. After rewatching it, I have to agree. Looks to me like a single cork followed by two straight backflips. Absolutely sick, but there still hasn't been a triple cork landed in competition.


Its similar to what Travis Rice did when he tried one in That's It, That's All. Rice Just threw 3 back flips then a 180 at the end and most people considered it a triple cork. I don't even think anybody knows what a "cork" is nowadays lol.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JP89 said:


> did anyone watch this part? so much win...
> 
> YouTube - Torstein Horgmo hates his fans at Winter X Games 15!


Eh, whatever. Dude was PUMPED and rightly so! I have to admit, the impromptu helmet punt was pretty impressive. Nice hang time and distance on that one.

YouTube - Winter X Games 15 - Torstein Horgmo Triple Cork

punt is around the :40 mark


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

crazyface said:


> Its similar to what Travis Rice did when he tried one in That's It, That's All. Rice Just threw 3 back flips then a 180 at the end and most people considered it a triple cork. I don't even think anybody knows what a "cork" is nowadays lol.


YouTube - Torstein Horgmo - 1st ever triple cork landed on film!

this one looks legit


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Watching the skier big air, the announcers keep saying double cork, but the first two guys who threw "double corks" didn't even invert. The third guy finally did.

So far, there have been 6 jumps and all 6 the announcers called "double corks". 4 of the 6 the guys haven't even inverted. I think "double cork" is just something the announcers throw out there to make something sound more impressive. There is nothing wrong with throwing a straight 1260 or 1080. That shit by itself is ridiculous.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Did anyone else notice his goggle toss? He spiked them into the crowd. I rewound and slowed down the tivo and you can see them hit a woman. He threw them really hard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> Did anyone else notice his goggle toss? He spiked them into the crowd. I rewound and slowed down the tivo and you can see them hit a woman. He threw them really hard.


You can't be serious. Look a few posts above yours.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> Did anyone else notice his *goggle toss*? He spiked them into the crowd. I rewound and slowed down the tivo and you can see them hit a woman. He threw them really hard.


:dunno:10char:dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JP89 said:


> did anyone watch this part? so much win...
> 
> YouTube - Torstein Horgmo hates his fans at Winter X Games 15!


yes, goggle toss :laugh:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> Did anyone else notice his goggle toss? He spiked them into the crowd. I rewound and slowed down the tivo and you can see them hit a woman. He threw them really hard.


That lady should be happy to take a face shot from horgmo after that.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd take a face shot from Horgmo any day.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

I would be stoked to be able to show my friends Thorstein shot me in the face.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> yes, goggle toss :laugh:


That video claims the woman suffered a broken jaw and broken nose...anyone else think that's not even possible? Perhaps a broken nose, but no way a broken jaw. :dunno:


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

this just in: seb toots still consistent in slopestyle.

also, no way a moneyshot with goggles is gona break a jaw/nose... might not feel good but wont do that, plus they didnt smash her directly in the face.

who cares. id like the guy spike my in the head with a helmet if i witnessed that in person.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I`d be stoked for a free pair of goggles! He did drill it though.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

little devil said:


> I`d be stoked for a free pair of goggles! He did drill it though.


esp 2012 free goggles lol... used to throw THAT? id keep forever and replace lenses lol


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder if he picked that chick out before he threw them...he could have been aiming for her.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL.... "mental note-she was a little too stoked when i fell... vengeance"


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> That video claims the woman suffered a broken jaw and broken nose...anyone else think that's not even possible? Perhaps a broken nose, but no way a broken jaw. :dunno:



completely fucking impossible. just another dumb cunt trying to plan a lawsuit.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> completely fucking impossible. just another dumb cunt trying to plan a lawsuit.


Agreed 100%. The kid that posted the video was probably just trying to prove a pathetic point on the youtube arguments. 

If that broke her jaw and nose she's made of legos.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Deviant said:


> Agreed 100%. The kid that posted the video was probably just trying to prove a pathetic point on the youtube arguments.
> 
> If that broke her jaw and nose she's made of legos.


legos could sustain a harder hit... or at least the ones i had as a kid could.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

dude's got mad skills! pretty amazing what he did... and about the goggle toss, no way in hell that would break someone's jaw.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> completely fucking impossible. just another dumb cunt trying to plan a lawsuit.


That's a lot of venom directed at an anonymous woman who has done nothing that we know of except get hit in the face and become the subject of unsubstantiated rumors on YouTube.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

51bombed said:


> legos could sustain a harder hit... or at least the ones i had as a kid could.


Super-gluing them together is cheating.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Deviant said:


> Super-gluing them together is cheating.


well played, sir.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

JoeR said:


> That's a lot of venom directed at an anonymous woman who has done nothing that we know of except get hit in the face and become the subject of unsubstantiated rumors on YouTube.


yea well. if she's really claiming to have those type of injuries than she deserves that and a thousand times more. I'm so sick of people and their bullshit lawsuits. like the lady who fell in the fountain at the mall. shut the fuck up lady you dumbass ignorant bitch. you deserve to be laughed at


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> yea well. if she's really claiming to have those type of injuries than she deserves that and a thousand times more.


No, she would deserve criticism only for _falsely_ claiming to have injuries. But I have no idea whether in fact she's "claiming" anything at all. Do you?



> I'm so sick of people and their bullshit lawsuits.


What lawsuit? All this anger from some random comments on a YouTube video?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

that girls has no reflexes whatsoever she tried to dodge it instead of trying to catch em .... 

oooh on a side note, if you ever want to test your date and see if she ever played sports in her life ... throw a set of keys at her, or something pretty small, and see how she reacts. If she snags it, good, but if she ducks in fear ... good luck with that one, and convincing her to go boarding with her


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

AIRider said:


> that girls has no reflexes whatsoever she tried to dodge it instead of trying to catch em ....
> 
> oooh on a side note, if you ever want to test your date and see if she ever played sports in her life ... throw a set of keys at her, or something pretty small, and see how she reacts. If she snags it, good, but if she ducks in fear ... good luck with that one, and convincing her to go boarding with her


That is fucking funny...I wish I had known this a lot time ago...My gf is the most uncoordinated person ever on a snowboard. And I remember this time a bunch of friends and I where throwing a basketball around the pool and she is staring straight at me and I tossed it to her and she didn't catch it or even duck, she just cringed and took it in the face...I was like WTF...and I was the asshole. That should have told me something right there. 

I don't want my kids to inherit that shit...


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i believe this bad reflex stuff comes from not being hit enough or hurt enough. Like my friends little brother has pretty much no flinch reflex at all i can't wait tell someday he just takes it to the face haha


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I don't want my kids to inherit that shit...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

YouTube - Torstein tall tee


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Now thats steezy


----------

